# Shotguning for Yotes



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I got one of my old turkey guns out the other day(Mossberg 500, woodland camo, 24 inch barrel ported), and set it back up to go hunting with the intentions of killing coyotes. I put a 4x32 shotgun scope on it, and a sidesaddle shotshell carrier. I used to be able to put 150 shot on target with this thing at 40 yards, shooting turkey loads.

Anyway, I plan to shoot buckshot through an improved cylinder choke. My question is this, should I use big shot like 000 or 00 and settle for a sparser pattern and more power per pellet. Or should I use #1 or #4 and get a decent pattern and less power per pellet? My experience with buckshot has been like this. 000 and 00 will only pattern good out to about 25 yards, then the pattern spreads badly, where the smaller sizes #1 and #4 will keep the majority of their pellets inside 20 inches at 40 yards and farther.

Personally I'm leaning towards the Federal 2 3/4 inch magnum #1 buck. Out of this particular gun, I can put all 20 pellets on target at 35 yards.
What do you think?

Comments, suggestions, criticism, smart remarks welcome!
:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Try Dead Coyote loads, They are pretty lethal!! Spendy!

Bob


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

7400,

I've used copper plated BB's for years, you get a pretty dense pattern and you can role a yote or fox easy at 40yds. The other suggestion I've got over the last year was to try Remington's Heavy Loads for waterfowl. A friend tried them a couple of weeks ago and he said he tipped a fox over at 55 paces.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree with Bob about the Dead Coyote loads. I've killed a few of them with those. I used to use #4 buckshot. Anything bigger just seems like overkill to me...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Can you shoot Hevi-Shot out af a Mossberg factory choke?

How much are the dead Coyote loads?

What about going back to the turkey choke and shoting 3 inch mag #4 Remington Nitro Turkey?(pretty cheap for a turkey load)


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the site.

$20.00+ per box

http://www.hevishot.com/products_predator.html

Bob


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

If you're hunting yotes in MN, you can't go bigger than a #4 shot, according to the book. I purchased a box of 2 3/4 inch; #4 lead shot; 1 1/4 oz; with *3 3/4 DRAM EQ*, by Estate Cartridge, Inc. to do the job.

Now I haven't used them on a yote yet, but on the way back from one of my stands I dropped a large rabbit with it I accidentally flushed. It wasn't pretty, as this load is by far the fastest and most powerful shell I've used. There was a ton of fur blown onto the grass behind him, broke all it's legs, and worse. But all the shot went completely through and dropped him in his tracks, and I had a scent decoy the rest of the night. I have no doubt this load will drop a yote after that experience. It's the large DRAM equivalent. $7 box.


----------

